# Wizard101?



## SlaughterShy (Jan 12, 2014)

[KGB]Karla and I both actively play Wizard101. Is there anyone else who plays this strategy intense game in a safe, family-friendly environment?
 If anyone wants to add us, then just send a PM.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 12, 2014)

What a game I mean I came into the game thinking it would be rubbish but the battling mechanics are so indepth and the world is so immersive I am so glad SlaughterShy introduced me to this great game. It is going to eat into my Dota time for sure but no regrets desu


----------



## Mary (Jan 12, 2014)

I used to. It's a rather impressive game.


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jan 12, 2014)

Really? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mary said:


> I used to. It's a rather impressive game.




What was your wizard's name? I might've had you added.


----------



## Syd (Jan 12, 2014)

I sure do! I have an account on a wizad101 fan site just like this but for w101!


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jan 12, 2014)

Syd said:


> I sure do! I have an account on a wizad101 fan site just like this but for w101!



Would that be wizard101central?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 12, 2014)

So I duelled SlaughterShy and she killed me in one hit waow I can't wait to be as strong as her!


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 12, 2014)

I do.. used to.. whatever.
But I can't pass Krokatopia because the main mission is in a place I didn't buy with crowns. >_>
I no longer have any missions to do there besides the main, so I just do practice PvPs.


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jan 12, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I do.. used to.. whatever.
> But I can't pass Krokatopia because the main mission is in a place I didn't buy with crowns. >_>
> I no longer have any missions to do there besides the main, so I just do practice PvPs.



I'm somehow a level 50 that hasn't beaten Krokatopia hahaha. I guess that's what happens when you just do dungeons with friends for like 5 years.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> So I duelled SlaughterShy and she killed me in one hit waow I can't wait to be as strong as her!



Don't worry, one day you will rise to your true Wizard potential.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 12, 2014)

Slaughter can you trade me your pony mount?


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jan 13, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Slaughter can you trade me your pony mount?



You can't trade mounts… You'll have to buy one


----------



## Neriifur (Jan 13, 2014)

That was one of my favorite MMOs   I haven't played it since 2009 though.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 13, 2014)

SlaughterShy said:


> You can't trade mounts… You'll have to buy one



What a disaster


----------



## Syd (Jan 14, 2014)

SlaughterShy said:


> Would that be wizard101central?



haha yep


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 18, 2014)

This game gives me similar levels of frustration as Fire Emblem, when I fail two 85% chances to cast spells in a row.


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jan 18, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> This game gives me similar levels of frustration as Fire Emblem, when I fail two 85% chances to cast spells in a row.


 Such excellent challenge.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 18, 2014)

SlaughterShy said:


> Such excellent challenge.



1v1 me bish


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 18, 2014)

I played this for a little bit years ago. I too was shocked at how entertaining I found it at first, got boring very quickly though.


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jan 21, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> 1v1 me bish



I don't want to make you depressed


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 21, 2014)

SlaughterShy said:


> I don't want to make you depressed



lol chicken what a duck and dojer


----------



## disgonbgud (Jan 26, 2014)

I play sometimes. I'm a crowns player though, and I've bought up to the third place in Avalon and that's where I am on my highest wizard but omgggggg I have been dragging through this game since Celestia. The last time I really had any fun was in Dragonspyre and Wintertusk. After that, it became a chore almost and I have more fun playing on low-level characters, deleting those once they get to DS, and starting all over again. My daughter (who shares ACNL with me) also plays on there.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll try it.


----------



## Angela (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm currently taking a break from W101 but I'll keep this in mind. Thank you


----------



## Jawile (Mar 22, 2014)

I tried it because the commercials used to annoy me so much. So I do the free trial, and I love it. I get a subscription, and now I'm a level 75 Ice Wizard in Avalon. My wizard's name is Jason HexEyes.

I think we should all do a PVP match sometime, or hang out.


----------



## Beary (Mar 22, 2014)

Can you get the game for Macs?


----------



## Jawile (Mar 22, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Can you get the game for Macs?



Didn't I send you the download link for Mac?
https://www.wizard101.com/game/download-mac


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 24, 2014)

Omg Grace what have you done


----------



## Albuns (Jul 24, 2015)

I used to play W101, until my 10 year-old self was stupid enough to accept an obvious scam. RIP, lv60 legendary Pyromancer Eric FireHeart. xD


----------

